# evans bicycle



## jakepatches

Hi everyone, I just bought an evans 400 viscount(Lady Evans). It was a barn find. It is in decent shape but does need some help. I would like to know alittle more about it before I decide to restore it or maybe just leave it like it is. I would like to fix it up so it can be ridden. It has a funny headlight on it and I have never saw one like it. My problem is I can't find anything about it on the internet. I have found a 700 viscount and an 800 viscount but they look nothing like this one. If anyone could help me on determining the year it was made or the value of it I would greatly appriciate it. I have called quite a few bicycle shops but nobody can give me any information on it. I am new to this site so I'm not sure how to post pics but I can send them through email.My email is tphilyaw2002@yahoo.com If anyone can help me out! Thanks!


----------



## Adamtinkerer

Welcome to the forum! Evans Co. bought Colson's Wheel Goods Division in the early 50s. The Colson Co had been around since 1917, and continued to manufacture wheelchairs and appliance dollies through the 1980s. After Evans used up the old Colson stock, they brought out their own line, designed by GM designer Harley Earl. They had unusual features like square edged fenders, long pointy chainguards, and swoopy rear racks. Also the very funky Evanaction springer fork! They only built them until 1962, then disappeared for the most part. I have a few in my collection, including this one that sounds similar to yours.


----------



## jakepatches

Thanks, I have posted a pic. This bike has a double sissy bar and the light is a bit differant. Do you have any idea what year it might be from?  It does have square fenders and the seat is original. Thanks again for the info!


----------



## Adamtinkerer

I do have a 1960 brochure, and yours looks almost exactly like the V-400 in there, it had a black & white striped seat. I wish my scanner still worked, I'd post the pics!


----------



## jakepatches

Thanks Adam, I believe I'll start taking it apart and try to get it so it can
 be ridden. I just finished a western flyer which was in very poor shape, but I think it turned out pretty good for my first restoration. I think it is from about the same time.


----------



## Adamtinkerer

jakepatches said:


> View attachment 12026Thanks Adam, I believe I'll start taking it apart and try to get it so it can
> be ridden. I just finished a western flyer which was in very poor shape, but I think it turned out pretty good for my first restoration. I think it is from about the same time.




Actually that's a 70s bike, it has the reflector mount behind the seat. It's Murray made, but has an AMF chainring on it. Great job on fixing it up though! I have a similar one I'm bringing back to life, I believe it's an 81.


----------



## ladyevans

*lady evans*

hi i have a bike which is identical to yours in less than perfect condition. I found it at a garage sale and needed more information as do you. I have come to the conclusion that these bikes are rare since most people took the rack off and threw it away and were only made for 2 to 3 years. I suggest you restore it because they ride smoothly and get lots of complements in the park or bike trail. I hope i could help you if you choose to restore it mine has all the original parts and paint.


----------



## Adamtinkerer

ladyevans said:


> hi i have a bike which is identical to yours in less than perfect condition. I found it at a garage sale and needed more information as do you. I have come to the conclusion that these bikes are rare since most people took the rack off and threw it away and were only made for 2 to 3 years. I suggest you restore it because they ride smoothly and get lots of complements in the park or bike trail. I hope i could help you if you choose to restore it mine has all the original parts and paint.




Welcome to the forum! Nice looking Evans. There have been a few Evans surfacing lately, though they're still uncommon.


----------



## misshood

Here is a picture of one of my 2 evans bike's. I'm still kind of new to the classic bike's but I thoroughly enjoy taking a spin on a nice day!

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y100/pumagurlvw8/bike2_zps5c374642.png

[URL="/URL]

I hope my picture's work, sorry



Also with a Basket

Any Evans guru's out there know if the reflectors are orginal? I'm wondering if I'm missing any parts except for the chain cover?(which I do have) And how pricey is it to buy OE part's like handle bar girp's?  I know I still need to do my searching. thanks


----------



## jd56

I thought all these Viscounts had the ever popular and highly sought out after springer front fork? None shown here have it?
Dang cannibals.

Mine was a late 50s  "800" model and I was one of those dang cannibals as I sold off the fork, fenders, seat, chainguard, pedals, bars and tank. 
Still have the frame, crank set and rear rack. No need for it though.

I decided to part out the bike, which I rarely do, because I couldn't find the tanklight lens. And I'm all about the tanklights....duh
Kinda wish I kept it.
It's cool to finally see the complete tanklight though. I'd love to have a good picture of just the tanklight complete for the "tanklight" photo album we have here....
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...t-photo-album&highlight=tanklight+photo+album






















Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Adamtinkerer

JD, only the top end 800 series bikes had the Evanaction springer. They had an unusual model system, with both different names and number series. So there were Interceptor 200, 400, 600, etc, Viscounts, and a few others I can't remember. Oh yeah, and the Firebird.


----------



## misshood

Thank's for the info, This was my grandmothers bike and I decided to just clean it up to ride back and forth to my sisters house. So i'm not really crazy interested in the history, but I enjoy it becuase it's not just some 2013 schwin cruiser, classic look-a-like.


----------



## mickeyc

*Evans Viscount 700*

I don't usually resurrect old threads, but I'm still trying to date my Evans Viscount 700 mens and found this thread.  I differ with the statement that only the 800 series had the "Evansaction" front suspension.  Mine is quite original and as you can see has the springer front end.

Still trying to nail down a year for this bike.











Thanks,

Mike


----------



## Adamtinkerer

OK, so now we know both 700 & 800 series were available with the Evanaction. Not much more info has surfaced for Evans, so somewhere in the 58-62 era for yours.


----------



## mickeyc

Thanks for that Adam.

Mike


----------



## Evans200

Bought my 59 Evans 200 Viscount last year. It's my first collector type bike. Have spent a LOT of time trying to research this model, and Evans in general. Not a lot of info to be found. Surely these are rare bikes, not super valuable, but are great riders and always sure to strike up a conversation. Mine is all original paint, and I've added a lot of period accessories. I would classify any Evans bike as an "oddball" and that as meant as a compliment! Unlike the more popular brands, finding parts and information is a real challenge!


----------



## Big Moe

*Interceptor 100*

Speaking of Evans bikes, here is mine.


----------



## karen

I have a bike just like that one only blue. I can not find any information on them either.


----------



## Adamtinkerer

Welcome to the forum! A brief history, Evans bought out Colson's bike division in the early 50s. Evans badged bikes started showing up around 1955, first as "Evans Colson". They had top GM designer Harley Earl help them w/their own designs. However, they only stayed in business until 1962.


----------

